# Pardee Party (Ione, CA) Ride Report Link



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

In case any of you are interested I posted a report with pics on the Pardee Party Metric Century ride in Ione, CA (outside of Sac near Jackson). Here's the link:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56815


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Ridgetop said:


> In case any of you are interested I posted a report with pics on the Pardee Party Metric Century ride in Ione, CA (outside of Sac near Jackson). Here's the link:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56815


Thanks for posting this. I was interested in this ride but didn't know about it until too late. On the list for next year.


----------



## jasonw (Jul 19, 2004)

Isnt it beutifull? I have lived a couple blocks from lake comanche for years now and love it. The only draw back is the county is not the best at keeping up the roads so my road bike stays on the garage hooks most of the time. Would have loved to atend but unfortunatly work calls and bills must be paid,


----------

